# M3i Zero Tempers' Deal



## Costello (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello,

the ShopTemp guys have decided to offer a $6 discount on the M3i Zero for all GBAtemp members.
That takes the price of the M3i Zero down to only *$17*.







COUPON CODE: *M3TEMPER*

Simply enter this code on the checkout page or from the "view cart" page.
This coupon is only dedicated to members of the GBAtemp community.
It will expire on April 10th, midnight GMT+8.

Shop from ShopTemp:
http://shoptemp.com/products/M3i-Zero-Saku...e-DSi-p-32.html

Thanks a lot to the ShopTemp team!


----------

